

Tetuan Valley's Startup School dates and enrollment form - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/09/startup-school-final-dates-and.html

======
eisokant
A really great opportunity for those wanting to start their first startup plus
Alex Barrera is a fantastic source of feedback & information.

------
jalegre
Great movement here at Tetuan, Alex will rock it for sure. Go, go!

------
technotheory
I checked out the program they have planned on a recent Madrid visit, and this
is the real deal. Congrats to Madrid for having such an awesome program
available to them!

------
btkutz
Great opportunity for entrepreneurs in Spain

~~~
abarrera
And those foreign entrepreneurs visiting Spain too!

------
abarrera
Thanks guys! You're making me blush xD

